# Lionel Postwar 6460 Car Questions



## hermione (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm working on repairing my Lionel 6460 Crane car. It was badly damaged in storage or moving. I have been able to glue the cab back together, and am wondering if there is something like Bondo that can help hide the cracked places. Also, the original cord on the pulley is gone. I don't see a part number for that in my Greenburg diagram. It looks the original was thin black cord. Any ideas how it is threaded?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For cracks you can use a Bondo scratch putty. Super glue is ok to hold but nothing structural. On the inside I coat some two part epoxy to hold pieces along the cracks.
Link to use scratch putty.











For string I found a nylon cord and used that.
It attaches to the top of the boom and down to the pulley up to the wheel and down to the axle in the cab. On top with the knot I used epoxy and made a ball and painted it red.










WE have the pictures.













Link to use scratch putty.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hermione,

Here is a discussion from another site about threading your crane:
http://cs.trains.com/trccs/forums/p/138843/1548875.aspx

Since we have some members who do a lot of repair work, I'm going to let them tackle discussing your finesse work on the cracked parts.


----------

